# Hemoccult slides



## vkratzer (Mar 10, 2010)

I am trying to determine if we are using the correct code for hemoccult slide done in the office for diagnostic purposes.  We had been using 82270 but after reviewing the CPT book, I am thinking we should be using 82272.  Appreciate your help.

Vicky K.


----------



## lovetocode (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree with the 82272.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 11, 2010)

vkratzer said:


> I am trying to determine if we are using the correct code for hemoccult slide done in the office for diagnostic purposes.  We had been using 82270 but after reviewing the CPT book, I am thinking we should be using 82272.  Appreciate your help.
> 
> Vicky K.



I also agree with 82272 since you mentioned the test was being performed for *diagnostic* purposes (symtomatic).  CPT code 82270 is reserved for colorectal screening...asymptomatic.


----------

